# Fencing questions



## hoog (Jan 10, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2012)

Woven wire is a great choice. For the goats, I would suggest not doing the barbed wire at the top. If you want to add electric, that is fine. Also, you do need wooden posts every so often. Only metal T posts will not hold well in the long run. I probably wouldn't do more than 2 maybe 3 T posts in between wooden posts. If the animals rub on the fence or get up on the fence, it will so easily stretch out. I had a male alpaca that wanted to get over to the females and he bent the fencing and the T posts doing it. I would talk to someone when you buy the fencing as to how tall things need to be to put up 5' fence. The T posts have to be driven into the ground enough that the "T" part is not showing at all and can't come up.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 11, 2012)

hoog said:
			
		

> Fencing questions
> 
> After lots of internet research I decided on 5 tall woven wire fencing around my back 6 acres as being best for my goats and mini-donkey. I may also back that up with electric fence attached to the t-posts to keep them off of the fence. I am also considering adding a line of barbed wire along the top of the fence.
> 
> ...


1. Height of the posts depends on how much you are putting in the ground.  I would gennerally say a 7' post for 5' fencing.  
2. A 7' post should give a few inches at the top for adding a line.  HOWEVER, I would not put barber wire for the top of goats and a mini-donkey.  IMHO, barbed wire is for cows and nothing else.  A mini-donkey, horse, goat, etc can get severely injured from the barbed wire.  You would be better off with a line of electric about 2' off the ground (assuming standard size goats) and later adding a line of electric around the top if needed.
3.  Depends a lot on soil type.  Nominally, about 15-18".
4. Inside. That will mean the goats are pushing wire against post (if electric fails) and not off posts.  It also correctly orients the t-post for attaching electric fence insulators inside the wiring.
5. If you have pretty straight fencing, I would only use wooden posts on corners.  In long stretches, maybe add wood posts every 50', but if you run electric inside the wire (with a good charger), they won't be on the fence.

Get a good electric fence charger.  The bigger the better.  You want a goat to get zapped hard enough the first time that they never check again to see if it is on or off.  Use wire for the electric, not high vistape or anything else.  While the tape is easier to see, the wire will carry the current better over a longer area.  If you do go with tape or braid, get an even bigger fence charger.  Don't waste time with a solar charger.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree w/ the above.  7' posts, about 2' in the ground (at least that's what I'd do here in MD).  When you're fencing animals in, the fence goes on the animal side. When you're fencing animals out, the fence goes on the outside (like for a garden fence, the posts are on the inside).  I also second the no barbed wire comment.


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with the other posts,too.I would add...make sure the holes you dig for the wood posts are big enough so you have at least 4-5 inches on each side for the cement.For example...a 4 inch post would need a hole about 12 inches across.Woven or net wire is made to be stretched.Don't try to stretch around a corner,just stretch corner to corner.Hope that helps.Good luck.


----------

